# Solved: Need new Windows 98 hard drive!



## s_b2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have an old acer aspire computer I'm trying to find a new hard drive for as the original one has finally died.
This machine is an acer aspire desktop 7121 with Windows 98 O/S, Seagate Medalist 8641/ST 36641A 8.6 GB IDE hard disk drive. I believe there is an issue with installing larger hard drives on the Windows 98 OS. I can't find a new original 8.6 hard drive other than a used one. I'm wondering if anyone here knows where I can get one or one that might be able to replace it. I wouldn't mind a larger drive anyway. This is not my main computer and it's only used for playing old games and working with pictures etc. and will never be connected to the internet.

Thanks in advance for your time.
Steve


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

All i can tell you is that IDE drives whether for laptops or desktops are getting very hard to find. if you do find one they arent going to be cheap either.just look on the internet and see if you can find a new one or worst case scenerio a reconditioned one from a reputable place.if no luck you just might have to retire that computer because it may not be worth putting any money into it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You should be able to use drives up to 30GB in size, beyond that you may have a BIOS limitation on size. Windows 98 can be used on much larger drives though. eBay is a good place to get older drives that retailers no longer stock.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Steve:

IDE desktop hard drives with a capacity of less than 80 GB are going to be hard to find.

Your desktop is probably a 1997 - 1998 model, so its BIOS is probably going to have a limitation of 37 GB or less for hard drive capacity. 

Hopefully, Rob's suggestion will work for you.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

I just had to replace a laptop IDE hard drive.it was an 80gb. it was 100 dollars. most computer places dont even carry drives smaller than 40 gb.if you can find one that you need and can get up and running i wish you good luck.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Get a used one from Ebay. I've never had any problems. There are lots of cheap drives up to 60Gb on there for less than £10 ($20)


----------



## s_b2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

I found a Western Digital 20GB IDE on the net and I should receive it today or early next week. Hopefully it's the correct one and that's all I need to get it running. I have the original restore disc and hope that will be all that's needed for the new hard drive. I know the old computer isn't worth much but if I can get it going for just the hard drive I be OK with that. I just want to use it for an extra machine to work with pictures and play some of the old games we have.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

As long as its an IDE drive it should be ok as long as the drive itself doesnt have problems.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

s_b2013,
wecome to the forums, 

I'm not particularly familiar with your pc's specs, so, personally, I would try to stick with about what is currently in your pc already. If you do have to go to a larger size hard-drive, the only problem I would see you having difficulty with, considering the age of your pc, would be your bios.

Hopefully, you can just do an install, but then again, there is Murphy's law....

There were MANY different limitations of drive sizes over the early years of the pc's evolution. This may be of some help in letting you use just about whatever size drive you may find, within reason, of course.

DDO (Dynamic drive overlay)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_drive_overlay

About Drives - Bios Limitations
http://drivesolutions.com/info/aboutbios.shtml
good info, prices not cheap, BUT, I have had no problems with what I've received from them either!

Almost every drive maker used to supply a free version of a drive overlay with the disk install floppy / cd, but it looks like a number of years ago most of them stopped, reckon because it became just an extraneous and unnecessary item with the progress of the technology of PCs.

there is this if you happen to get a WD:
How to install DDO (Dynamic Drive Overlay) on a hard drive
http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1101

AND, of note, there aren't many different manufacturers of hard-drives today. Like a lot other fields, they have been busy buying each other out, BUT, don't support the product of the manufacturer they bought out, so this may be better if you happen to get something else:
Hard Drive Utilities
http://members.shaw.ca/rinocanada/hdutils.htm

If you would like to learn about some of the inner workings of a pc so that in the future you would be able to make more informed choices such as the one you are currently trying to figure out, the following links I have posted would make for some interesting reading. I have picked out a few that I feel would help you in this particular situation, but feel free to explore any other topic there that is of interest.

Do need to say that this IS an OLDER site, so, with the way that technology marches on, much of the newer tech we take for granted isn't dealt with.

The articles are written pretty much in normal conversational language, (NOT gobbly-****-techno-babble-speak), so it makes for very easy understanding of the rather complex workings of a pc from a layman's point of view and understanding.

The PC Guide - Topic Index
http://www.pcguide.com/topic.html

System BIOS
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/mbsys/bios/index.htm

BIOS and the Hard Disk
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/bios.htm

BIOS Upgrades
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/overBIOS-c.html

Disk Size Reduction Jumpers
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/overJumpers-c.html

Hard Disk Drives
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/index.htm

Hard Disk BIOS and Capacity Factors
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/index.htm

Overcoming BIOS Disk Size Barriers
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/over.htm

Software Translation Drivers (Dynamic Drive Overlays)
http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/overDDO-c.html

NOTE:
might even be of some help to those who are so quick to mark "advanced" as their experience level,


----------



## s_b2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

I installed the new WD200 BB Hard Drive, ran fdisk and formatted. After inserting the original restore disk the computer installed the original 98 OS and everything loaded successfully. However......theer is one little problem. Wurning on the computer I gget a black screen with three errors listed and the message to "press any key to begin...." I press any key and the computer opens windows 98 and works like a charm until the next turn and the same message is displayed with the same results.
The errors are:
Bus: 00 Device :OB Function 00 IRQ Setting Error
Bus: 00 Device :OD Function 00 IRQ Setting Error
Bus: 00 Device :OE Function 00 IRQ Setting Error
Any ideas how to correct this?

Also thanks for all of the links you posted. I will read through them and hope to gain a little knowledge. 
Steve


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Whatever devices those are have IRQ settings that need to be changed in the BIOS. Maybe there's an Auto setting for IRQ's or Resources you can change in the BIOS setup? DEL or F2 should get you into the BIOS.


----------



## s_b2013 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Triple6 for your reply. I ended up using the ctrl+alt+esc key strokes and while in that menu I selected the "restore to default" selection and all is working correctly now. She is running just like she did back in 1998!!! 
Steve


----------

